# Generac XT8000 EFI…TruePower….? Marketing nonsense?



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

Im close to buying this model…as it fits my occasional home back up needs.

Tried a search and can’t find answer in Forum…

Is this unit and the other Portables that are “TruePower” really low THD…under 5%…ergo same as inverter….? Or is this marketing nonsense…?

Also any idea if the alternator windings are copper? Does it really matter for use that’s likely to be every 14-18 months for 2/4 days..?

Thanks!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's a link that provides a PDF of the manual for this unit.









Generac XT8000EFI Reviews - 8000 Watt EFI Portable Generator


Generac xt8000efi reviews article explain all the good and bad sides of this generator which is really popular for 8000 watt power output. Let's dig into it




powerstuffs.com





Reading online this claims <5% THD with an AVR which seems suspicious. Generac doesn't have the best reputation for customer service on their older units, this is new with EFI so warranty service could be problematic as Generac seems to prefer that their larger dealers stock parts. 

Ignoring the EFI (for a single cylinder engine) you're getting a 8,000W open frame probably 15-25% THD unit. I'd look at other generators for less $ and better CS.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks. I read the info online, hence my suspicion of the hazy claim. 

I need 4000 running Watts and only alternative seems to be the Champion open inverter 5k watt for $900.

The new HF inverter…7K Watts is interesting…but I tend not to buy stuff with moving parts from them, though their 3500 watt inverter gets good reviews on the inter web…







exmar said:


> Here's a link that provides a PDF of the manual for this unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

After watching this, would you still seriously consider this model


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

more money but do take a look at the honda eu7000is.
they are worth the money.
and it is an investment!

well built, and good company.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

I have the XP8000E, that Generac's first cousin, AND a Honda EU7000. I do not feel safe using the Generac as my primary extended-run source of power: too many horror stories read, and my own: the gas tank leaked, later the gas petcock cracked, the wall thickness of cracked petcock was so thin I'm not sure it would endure under the vibration of the generator. I could not go to sleep if this thing was running outside, in fear of it leaking gas a third time and burning the house down. So the consequences of my ill-considered Generac purchase decision have endured (and continue), long after I have forgotten how much money I saved buying the Generac. I have trepidation walking away from it running. Who needs that kind of owner experience? Absolutely not so with the Honda.

I second Paul's recommendation. Buy once, cry once:> Get the Honda, don't look back, _sleep well at night_ and get on with life.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

yup saw that too..loved how the suppressor piped out…;’



pipe said:


> After watching this, would you still seriously consider this model


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

im def a Honda fan…have 3 Honda cars, Honda mower…etc. all bulletproof.

eterna



iowagold said:


> more money but do take a look at the honda eu7000is.
> they are worth the money.
> and it is an investment!
> 
> well built, and good company.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

guys, appreciate the guidance. I’ve decided to pass on the Generac. I tried calling them to get basic information a d it was like talking to a 16 year old….I can’t imagine what it would be like if you had a real issue…

at any rate…I just can’t justify spending $5K on the Honda….yeah I know pay once, etc….

so I’m taking my chances and just ordered a Champion 6250 open frame inverter. $900 at Home Depot. we’ll see how it works out and I may get the HD 3 year warranty extender for 6 years total…$150...have up to 90 days to buy the extended. I’m sure Champion has It’s issues too…I’m handy and do my own engine repairs on outboards, lawnmower and snowblowers…. I’ll give it a try and report back on what I learn. I’ve read in some places Champion customer service isn’t too bad…now I wait for electrician to do transfer switch.

thanks again!


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Rpgenct said:


> guys, appreciate the guidance. I’ve decided to pass on the Generac. I tried calling them to get basic information a d it was like talking to a 16 year old….I can’t imagine what it would be like if you had a real issue…
> 
> at any rate…I just can’t justify spending $5K on the Honda….yeah I know pay once, etc….
> 
> ...


I've had champion generators and put lots of hours on. They don't output what they claim (motors tend to be small) but they are reliable, cheap, fuel efficient and customer support was 10/10. $19 for the fuel tank on a old 2k inverter? Yes please. Oh, it's in stock and will be here tomorrow? Even better. I love my old Honda, but if your not using it to make $$ forget it! Way to expensive for something that sits 363 days a year.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

My generator is cheap, but with mixed reviews https://www.amazon.co.uk/Böhmer-AG-Electric-Generator-6500W-Petrol/dp/B078W96337/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3GBXLRMC86AWY&dchild=1&keywords=generator&qid=1628258553&sprefix=genera,aps,210&sr=8-6

I can't say much about it as I havent really used it yet even after having it for over 2yrs. But it starts up each month for the monthly runs and it hasn't let me down so far, plus it uses hardly any oil as its always clean and never black, but It hasnt really been thrashed much yet.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

Friday I picked up my Champion 6250 Open Inverter From the Depot…This morning I unpacked and did test run. I have to say Champion packs these puppies fairly well. Popped the wheels and handle on, filled with oil and couple of gallons of gas with a shot of SeaFoam. Fired up on 2nd pull and ran it for 30 min to get started on the “5 hour break-in.” Threw a few small loads (bench grinder and 1400W heat gun) on it, as recommended. Ran fine, eco mode is reasonably quiet. Will continue the break-in after work this week. Once my electrician installs transfer switch we’ll see how it handles the fridge and a few more loads. I’ll report back once I’ve done that. One thing I did notice, Champion has a lot of videos showing how to adjust valves, etc…. They also seem to have a decent spare parts department…maybe Generac and others have that though…


----------

